# Ecran ipad qui ne fonctionne qu'a moitié...



## SuzuKube (26 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème étrange sur mon iPad. Il n'y a qu'1/3 de l'écran qui fonctionne dessus  Comme on le voit sur la photo jointe.

C'est un problème matériel : Le defaut se manifeste sur l'écran de boot, et l'ipad a été complètement restauré:mouais:

Donc je penses l'amener au SAV lundi, mais j'voulais savoir si d'autres ont eu ce soucis? J'ai vu le même problème sur l'ipad d'une amie a qui on a tout simplement remplacé l'ipad...

Le problème s'est manifesté du jour au lendemain. L'ipad s'est mis en veille et pouf! la moitié de l'écran qui disparait :O Reboot, eteindre, redemarrer, rien n'y fait... Vous savez ce qui peut creer ce genre de problème?


----------



## cmoi-20 (1 Mars 2011)

Je pense que la seule solution est le SAV ou, même si vos pixels ne sont pas éteints, essayez de regarder cette vidéo avec l' iPad, si c'est possible. 
http://www.iphone-forum.fr/viewtopic.php?id=3550


----------



## crash73 (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour. Je viens d'avoir le même problème sans que l'ipad ne soit tombe. 
Avez vous trouver une solution ou retour au sav ? Merci


----------



## Nulledecheznul (29 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème sur mon iPad mais le mien n'est plus sous garantie.
J'ai déjà essayer les vidéos :"réveille toi pixel" sans succès.:mouais:
Une suggestion?:love:
D'avance merci


----------

